

Suggestion: use Facebook auth for government transactions - jauco

Capgemini (large dutch IT consultant) suggests using facebook as primary authentication for online transaction between citizens and the government<p>(translated) news message:<p>http://nl.babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&#38;tt=url&#38;intl=1&#38;fr=bf-home&#38;trurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwebwereld.nl%2Fnieuws%2F110366&#38;lp=nl_en&#38;btnTrUrl=Vertalen
======
Hiawatha
This ain't no Daily WTF. This is an Epic Annual WTF!

